# anybody hear about the storm?



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

we are supposed to be getting up o 3 feet of snow here in ct along with 60 mph winds!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I live in NY and this storm is supposed to be a huge one. 
Oh, btw, there is a thread about you that you may want to read and comment on as it says you haven't completed your end of a trade.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40604-trade-with-newbslingshooter-hasnt-been-completed/

I don't know what happened between you guys but you may want to clear this up.

Enjoy the storm,
SF


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah ,this is gonna be good one guys!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Storm? What storm? It's 84 F with clear skies here.


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> Storm? What storm? It's 84 F with clear skies here.


lucky!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

newbslingshotter said:


> lucky!


I prefer to think I'm smart.


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> newbslingshotter said:
> 
> 
> > lucky!
> ...


 too true!


----------

